# te recomiendo a Carlos (Recomendarle X a Y, objeto indirecto/directo)



## cyberkatru

Quiero preguntar sobre la frase "te recomiendo a Carlos"
*La cuestión es ¿cuál es el objeto directo y cuál es el objeto indirecto y como podemos cambiar esos roles haciendo que la segunda persona (ti, te) sea el objeto directo. Lo de cambiar los roles de OI y OD me parece importante en situaciones de "estilo indirecto" como en el ejemplo abajo.*

Para situaros es mejor ver la discusión aquí: Te presento a mi marido (¿ambiguo?)

_[Moderator edit: solamente un contexto se puede tratar en cada hilo. Ejemplo adicional borrado. -fenixpollo]_

Vale, juzgando por eso, me parece que el objeto directo de la frase "_te recomiendo a Carlos_" es "_Carlos_". ¿Verdad?

Ahora bien, quiero cambiar los roles de IO y OD haciendo que *la segunda persona* sea el OD (lo cual es facilísimo y muy natural en ingles).
En ingles solo hacemos lo siguiente: I recommend (nombre) to you--->I recommend you to (nombre)
Podemos ver el motivo a través de un reto de traducción. Tiene que ver con el estilo indirecto.
Lo importante es hacer seguimiento de los roles de IO y OD.

He aquí el ejemplo (quizá algo forzado pero bueno...)

Hay tres personas Juan, Carlos, y María.
Juan y María están juntos en una habitación esperando a Carlos.

*JUAN: Hey María, I recommend Carlos to you. *

Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.

*CARLOS (entrando):  What did you say just now?  I couldn't hear what you said.

JUAN: I said I recommend you to María. * ("you" es el OD necesariamente ya que "you" se refiere a Carlos, el recomendado)

Fijaos que en la ultima frase "you" es el objeto directo necesariamente. Entonces no podemos traducirla como "He dicho que te recomiendo a María" a no ser que estemos dispuestos a interpretarla como "te (OD) recomiendo a María (OI)" lo cual sería en contra de las conclusiones de la discusión citada arriba (Te presento a mi marido (¿ambiguo?))

o eso me parece. Quizá el verbo funciona de manera diferente al verbo 'presentar' pero en cualquier caso podemos construir un dialogo con estilo indirecto  que nos propone el reto de cambiar los roles de OD y OI en estas frases y frases similares.
O quizá las conclusiones de la discusión citada no sean correctas o no sean aplicables.

Por cierto, según Google, la frase "te recomiendo a Carlos" equivale tanto a "I recommend Carlos to you" como a "I recommend you to Carlos" las cuales son muy distintos en ingles, distinción importante en situaciones de estilo indirecto como en el dialogo de arriba. Para averiguarlo haz que Google traducir las dos frase inglesas. Las traducciones resultan iguales


----------



## S.V.

Te presento a mi marido =  This is my husband.

Te recomiendo a Carlos =  Carlos is great.

The other two options are forced, without a context that already makes it clear. There is less ambiguity here, as _recomendar_ doesn't need both people to be "here" (next to speaker), so _recomiendo_ in the present tense does not make a lot of sense for the 2nd meaning, if Carlos is not here.



cyberkatru said:


> Para averiguarlo haz que Google traducir las dos frase inglesas.


Oh, remember most verbs where we "make people do stuff" go with the subjunctive. _*Haz* que Google __traduzca_. Infinitives work with pronouns (_hazlo traducir_), though you also hear a mix of the two (_hazlo que traduzca_). +Info here below _sujetos son distintos_.


----------



## gengo

S.V. said:


> Te recomiendo a Carlos =  Carlos is great.



S.V., I'm not sure (because of the length of the OP's post), but I think the following is the problem/duda.

I recommend Carlos to you.  (I'm telling you that Carlos is great)
versus
I recommend you to Carlos.  (I'm telling Carlos that you are great)

I think the OP is wondering how to differentiate those statements in Spanish, since they both seem to translate the same way.  For example, consider the following translations taken from the Internet, in which the same pattern as your example above actually is translated the other way.

_I recommended you to Col. Sink = Ya los recomendé al Cnel. Sink.
I recommended you to the President = Yo te recomendé a la Presidenta
I recommended you to Mr. de With = Te he recomendado al Sr. De With._


----------



## S.V.

Oh, I see. I only skimmed through Cyber's message, I confess. 

I'm telling Carlos that you are great.​Voy a recomendarte *con* Carlos.​​I recommended you to Col. Sink.​Te recomendé *con* el coronel Sink.​​I think that fixes it, though we would have to wait for other natives.

_Te recomendé al coronel Sink_, etc. would still work with that meaning, if the context makes it clear (_tú_ must know: otherwise "_you_" has already heard "Sink is great" from us; with _presentar_ it's more in the air, but even hand movements and eye contact are enough to tell).


----------



## gengo

S.V. said:


> I'm telling Carlos that you are great.
> Voy a recomendarte *con* Carlos.​​I recommended you to Col. Sink.​Te recomendé *con* el coronel Sink.​​


​
Great.  I knew you would know.


----------



## franzjekill

S.V. said:


> Voy a recomendarte *con* Carlos.


Exactamente. 

"Carlos is great" or "Look after Carlos", para embrollar el hilo otro poquito... ¿No se usa con este sentido en México? Aquí ese uso es escaso, pero no me suena extraño. Un padre y una madre están con un hijo en un parque, la madre necesita ir a otro lado y le dice al padre "Te recomiendo a Carlos" (te pido que lo cuides).


----------



## S.V.

franzjekill said:


> ¿No se usa con este sentido en México?


Oh, por aquí no.


----------



## Aviador

S.V. said:


> ...
> I'm telling Carlos that you are great.​Voy a recomendarte *con* Carlos.​​I recommended you to Col. Sink.​Te recomendé *con* el coronel Sink...​


​In Chile we would not use the preposition _con,_ but _a_:

I'm telling Carlos that you are great.
Voy a recomendarte *a* Carlos.

I recommended you to Col. Sink.
Te recomendé *a*l coronel Sink.

We leave the interpretation to context.



franzjekill said:


> ..."Carlos is great" or "Look after Carlos", para embrollar el hilo otro poquito... ¿No se usa con este sentido en México? Aquí ese uso es escaso, pero no me suena extraño. Un padre y una madre están con un hijo en un parque, la madre necesita ir a otro lado y le dice al padre "Te recomiendo a Carlos" (te pido que lo cuides).


Aquí se diría _Te encargo a Carlos_.


----------



## cyberkatru

Parece mentira pero creo que la mayoría de los nativos con que he hablado sobre esto nunca logra entender la pregunta completamente. En cambio, todos los nativos de ingles entienden la pregunta inmediatamente ( la ha entendido *Gengo*). Es como si hubiera un pensamiento sencillo que no puede ser pensado en español. Es como un tipo de "oración de Gödel". 

Si las siguientes frases no te parecen muy distintos en significado y muy normales, no vas a entender la pregunta.
"I recommend you to David"
"I recommend David to you."

también con "I introduce David to you"  y "I introduce you to David".

Es más. Si no lees mi post entero prestando atención a los detalles, no vas entender lo que son mis inquietudes.

Es curioso y muy revelador. Hasta ahora nadie ha logrado traducir mi dialogo respetando los roles de OD y OI lo cual es muy importante
:
*



			JUAN: Hey María, I recommend Carlos to you.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.
> 
> *CARLOS (entrando): What did you say just now? I couldn't hear what you said.
> 
> JUAN: I said I recommend you to María.  <----???*






S.V. dijo:


> Oh, remember most verbs where we "make people do stuff" go with the subjunctive. _*Haz* que Google __traduzca_. Infinitives work with pronouns (_hazlo traducir_), though you also hear a mix of the two (_hazlo que traduzca_). +Info here below _sujetos son distintos_.


Si es verdad y lo sabía muy bien. Me sorprende que yo haya hecho tal error. A lo mejor es que este tema me pone tan nervioso que, irónicamente, no le presto atención a la gramática.


----------



## cyberkatru

Ahora que lo pienso, me gusta la respuesta de S.V.  Siempre he pensado que la frase "te recomiendo a Carlos" puede tener también el sentido de "te recomiendo con Carlos" o "te recomiendo a él"  con tal de que el contexto sea muy fuerte por así decirlo.
Al fin, el sentido es levemente ambiguo aunque una interpretación sea mucho más probable. 

Por cierto, muy mujer es de Madrid pero habla inglés como nativa ya que lleva 40 años viviendo en los Estados Unidos.
Ella también ha estado dandole vueltas a esta cuestión. Incluso una vez ha bromeado que estaba a punto de volverse loca. Jaja


----------



## S.V.

Oh, though my answer never changed after #2.  Almost _no_ ambiguity in the ES sentence. Same with _Te introduje a David_.

Because, background information 「 you 」 knows and the tone which identifies if_ David_ is important information (_end-focus_).

If 「 you 」already knows David, only one meaning is possible. And otherwise 「 you 」remembers _David_ being introduced.


----------



## Peterdg

Eso es lo que dice el DPD al respecto:


> *2.* Con el segundo sentido indicado, se construye normalmente con dos complementos de persona: uno directo, que designa la persona en favor de la cual se habla, y otro indirecto, que designa la persona a quien se habla.* Para evitar la anfibología* resultante de la presencia de dos complementos con _a_ —el directo de persona y el indirecto: _Recomendé a mi hermano a mi jefe_—, *puede suprimirse la preposición del complemento directo*: _Recomendé mi hermano ami jefe_ (→ a2, 1.2d). En México se emplea también la solución, infrecuente en el resto del ámbito hispánico, de introducir por _con_ el segundo complemento: _Recomendé a mi hermano con mi jefe_.


----------



## franzjekill

Aviador said:


> _Te encargo a Carlos_.


Lo mismo se diría por estos lados.


----------



## S.V.

_Te recomiendo Carlos. _Ew! Never, ever! _ _(I know Peter knows)_._


----------



## ana clara blanco

cyberkatru said:


> Quiero preguntar sobre la frase "te recomiendo a Carlos"
> *La cuestión es ¿cuál es el objeto directo y cuál es el objeto indirecto y como podemos cambiar esos roles haciendo que la segunda persona (ti, te) sea el objeto directo. Lo de cambiar los roles de OI y OD me parece importante en situaciones de "estilo indirecto" como en el ejemplo abajo.*
> 
> Para situaros es mejor ver la discusión aquí: Te presento a mi marido (¿ambiguo?)
> 
> _[Moderator edit: solamente un contexto se puede tratar en cada hilo. Ejemplo adicional borrado. -fenixpollo]_
> 
> Vale, juzgando por eso, me parece que el objeto directo de la frase "_te recomiendo a Carlos_" es "_Carlos_". ¿Verdad?
> 
> Ahora bien, quiero cambiar los roles de IO y OD haciendo que *la segunda persona* sea el OD (lo cual es facilísimo y muy natural en ingles).
> En ingles solo hacemos lo siguiente: I recommend (nombre) to you--->I recommend you to (nombre)
> Podemos ver el motivo a través de un reto de traducción. Tiene que ver con el estilo indirecto.
> Lo importante es hacer seguimiento de los roles de IO y OD.
> 
> He aquí el ejemplo (quizá algo forzado pero bueno...)
> 
> Hay tres personas Juan, Carlos, y María.
> Juan y María están juntos en una habitación esperando a Carlos.
> 
> *JUAN: Hey María, I recommend Carlos to you. *
> 
> Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.
> 
> *CARLOS (entrando):  What did you say just now?  I couldn't hear what you said.
> 
> JUAN: I said I recommend you to María. * ("you" es el OD necesariamente ya que "you" se refiere a Carlos, el recomendado)
> 
> Fijaos que en la ultima frase "you" es el objeto directo necesariamente. Entonces no podemos traducirla como "He dicho que te recomiendo a María" a no ser que estemos dispuestos a interpretarla como "te (OD) recomiendo a María (OI)" lo cual sería en contra de las conclusiones de la discusión citada arriba (Te presento a mi marido (¿ambiguo?))
> 
> o eso me parece. Quizá el verbo funciona de manera diferente al verbo 'presentar' pero en cualquier caso podemos construir un dialogo con estilo indirecto  que nos propone el reto de cambiar los roles de OD y OI en estas frases y frases similares.
> O quizá las conclusiones de la discusión citada no sean correctas o no sean aplicables.
> 
> Por cierto, según Google, la frase "te recomiendo a Carlos" equivale tanto a "I recommend Carlos to you" como a "I recommend you to Carlos" las cuales son muy distintos en ingles, distinción importante en situaciones de estilo indirecto como en el dialogo de arriba. Para averiguarlo haz que Google traducir las dos frase inglesas. Las traducciones resultan iguales


En español de Río de la Plata diríamos:
Juan to María: Te recomiendo a Carlos. (Así you translated it in your inquiry)
Juan to Carlos: option 1: Te recomendé con María. (It doesn't sound highly educated but it's a very common way to say it). Option 2: Le recomendé a María que te contrate. (Imaginando el contexto, por supuesto).

I hope it helps!
Saludos!


----------



## jilar

cyberkatru said:


> JUAN: I said I recommend you to María


Tus dudas son lógicas porque analizas la conversación desde la lógica que aplicas en inglés. Como aquí el inglés no es ambiguo y el español sí piensas que o no hay ninguna lógica en español o no podemos solucionar este tipo de casos.
Pues bien, los solucionamos, sin tener que hacer malabares con el idioma. El contexto o la situación es esencial para entender el mensaje.

Juan le diría a Carlos:
-Te estaba recomendando a María.
O quizá:
-Te recomendé a María.

Cierto que esas dos frases, sin más, son ambiguas (quién es OD y quién es OI), pero partiendo de la situación "Juan estaba hablando con María, no con Carlos, por tanto no podía estar recomendando a Carlos (OI) nada (sea una cosa o una persona, OD)."
O sea, no hay forma de entender en tal situación que "Juan was recommending Maria to Carlos" ... A menos que lo hiciese telepáticamente, si así fuera, Carlos estaría enterado de la conversación y no preguntaría nada. 


Cada idioma tienes sus cosas. Otras veces la ambigüedad (analizado según la lógica en español) está en inglés. Un ejemplo muy sencillo.

Si tu le dices a alguien:
Go home.

En inglés bien os entendéis "vete a casa".

Pero y si " Home" es por ejemplo el nombre de un equipo o algo así y quieres animarlo, ¿verdad que dirías "Go Home"?
" Ánimo/arriba Home"

La situación es la clave.


----------



## cyberkatru

S.V. said:


> _Te recomiendo Carlos. _Ew! Never, ever! _ _(I know Peter knows)_._


Qué pena que no sea aceptable sintácticamente ya que por lo menos no sería ambigua y claramente tendría  el sentido que busco.


----------



## S.V.

Ha, yes.  One curious case where the need for clarity actually supersedes syntax is this "_se los_" (*h*) for example. _Os _still exists in Spain, but over here _se_ has to work for both sing. & plural (ambiguous), so _les dije algo_ becomes _se los dije_ (_algo, a ustedes_).

It is quite entrenched, and was also here two centuries ago, for example: _¿cómo se los había de permitir?_ (1818, en_ recuperar_).


----------



## cyberkatru

jilar said:


> el contexto o la situación es esencial para entender el mensaje.


 Siempre he pensado que algunas de estas frases son ambiguas y que podemos recurrir al contexto. Pero, aparentemente hay nativos que no ven ningún tipo de ambigüedad diciendo que las frases como "te recomendé a Carlos" tienen solo un sentido. Si fuera así tendríamos pocos recursos para comunicar la otra interpretación (sea cual sea) sin usar frases insólitas. 

Me parece que no todos los nativos están de acuerdo, aunque no se den cuenta. 

Por cierto, he leído  en un libro sobre la lingüística española que no todos los hispanohablantes tienen el mismo modelo mental para lidiar con pronombres átonos de segunda y primera persona. En concreto hay gente que acepta la frase "Te me presentaron" como bien formada (aunque no muy elegante) y otros que dicen que no. Y una vez que aceptamos tal frase tenemos que aclarar cuál es IO y cuál OD. Solo busca en google "Te me presentaron person case restrictions"


----------



## Circunflejo

cyberkatru said:


> Siempre he pensado que algunas de estas frases son ambiguas


  


cyberkatru said:


> Pero, aparentemente hay nativos que no ven ningún tipo de ambigüedad diciendo que las frases como "te recomendé a Carlos" tienen solo un sentido. Si fuera así tendríamos pocos recursos para comunicar la otra interpretación (sea cual sea) sin usar frases insólitas.


Recursos sí que hay, pero dependen del contexto. Ejemplos:

Te recomendé que fueras a ver a Carlos. 
Le recomendé a Carlos que te fuera a ver. 
Te recomendé que contrataras a Carlos. 
Le recomendé a Carlos que te contratara.


----------



## cyberkatru

Circunflejo said:


> Recursos sí que hay, pero dependen del contexto. Ejemplos:
> 
> Te recomendé que fueras a ver a Carlos.
> Le recomendé a Carlos que te fuera a ver.
> Te recomendé que contrataras a Carlos.
> Le recomendé a Carlos que te contratara.


Bueno. Supongo que sí. Tendré que conformarme con la realidad. Recurrir al contexto y utilizar circunlocuciones es necesario en estos casos. Lo curioso es que en ingles podemos intercambiar IO con OD de manera automática y puramente sintáctica (English does not have such 'person case restrictions' as far as I know). Pero seguro que ingles tiene sus desventajas y ambigüedades  en otras partes (las cuales ignoro yo).
Voy aprendiendo poco a poco
Cheers


----------



## jilar

cyberkatru said:


> Pero, aparentemente hay nativos que no ven ningún tipo de ambigüedad diciendo que las frases como "te recomendé a Carlos" tienen solo un sentido. Si fuera así tendríamos pocos recursos para comunicar la otra interpretación (sea cual sea)


En esa situación sólo tiene un único sentido, por lógica.
¿Te parecería razonable que en inglés Juan dijese ahí?

Sentido 2.


cyberkatru said:


> I said I recommend you María to María you


No es razonable porque para que sucediera eso debería estar hablando con Carlos. Y Carlos no estaba allí en ese momento, por eso no oyó lo que Juan decía.


Te invito a que nos plantees otra situación, donde la respuesta lógica sea esta (2). Verás que en español podemos emplear la frase anterior, pero aquí se interpretará según esa situación específica.


Por cierto, esto también pasa con el verbo alquilar (quién es el alquilado y quién alquila) y si mal no recuerdo en inglés con su correspondiente verbo (dependiendo en qué frases)

Sea como sea mira algunos casos
What is amphiboly? What are some examples? - Quora
Veamos el primero. En español aunque no se pusiera coma "Comamos abuela" nunca la confundiríamos con "Comamos a abuela" que es lo que sucede en inglés.

Esto ya lo he dicho más veces, cada idioma tiene sus normas o reglas de escritura. Esas reglas a veces facilitan y otras en cambio complican el entendimiento. El caso donde se crean anfibologías es un buen ejemplo.

Es lógico que tú en inglés no veas esas situaciones por ser tu lengua materna (lo entiendes por el contexto) al menos no tan fácilmente como las pueden ver otras personas con diferentes idiomas.
Pues lo mismo le pasa a quien habla español, dada la situación, incluso ante una frase con posible doble sentido (como lo es "Te recomendé a X") deducen el verdadero sentido según el contexto. Y por ello no se detienen a pensar en estas situaciones. Es decir, no les parece que sea tan complicado de entender, como sí lo puede ser para alguien que use un idioma que tenga reglas diferentes.


----------



## cyberkatru

jilar said:


> En esa situación sólo tiene un único sentido, por lógica.
> ¿Te parecería razonable que en inglés Juan dijese ahí?
> 
> Sentido 2.
> 
> No es razonable porque para que sucediera eso debería estar hablando con Carlos. Y Carlos no estaba allí en ese momento, por eso no oyó lo que Juan decía.
> 
> 
> Te invito a que nos plantees otra situación, donde la respuesta lógica sea esta (2). Verás que en español podemos emplear la frase anterior, pero aquí se interpretará según esa situación específica.


Creo que es posible que no hayas entendido mi inquietud. No es la idea de que haya un posible ambigüedad que me preocupa sino la idea de que la frase _no_ tiene dos interpretaciones a pesar de que yo quisiera aprovecharme de dos interpretaciones. Si hay dos posibles interpretaciones podemos traducir el dialogo como abajo aprovechando del contexto y la lógica para resolver el significado. 

A ver...

*JUAN: Oye María, Te recomiendo a Carlos. *(Carlos es el OD)

Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.

*CARLOS (entrando): Qué has dicho? 

JUAN: He dicho que te recomiendo a María. ( *_Maria es el OI y no el OD_*)*

Sí  el contexto y la lógica pudiera llevarnos a entender en la última frase que tú (Carlos) eres el recomendado estaría yo muy contento.
Ojalá sea así finalmente.

Lo que me preocupa es cuando algún nativo me dice que a pesar de la lógica o contexto la frase "*te recomiendo a María" *_solo tiene el sentido de que Maria es recomendado por mi ante tí. _Y en este caso solo diríamos que la traducción arriba no funciona o y si un tal Juan realmente hubiera dicho algo así en español, lo habría dicho mal y debería haber dicho algo como "He dicho que te recomiendo que vayas a ver a Carlos". 

Entonces, hay algunos que me dicen que la traducción que he hecho arriba no es posible en español. (Yo lo habría dicho así si yo fuera Juan)
¿Qué opinas tú? ¿Podemos traducirlo así sin preocuparnos?

 Total, me parece que hay dos tipos de nativos: los que dicen que una frase con la forma "Te recomiendo a Sr. X" tiene dos sentidos distintos según el contexto pero hay los que dicen que solo tiene un sentido y así que necesitaríamos buscar otra manera de decir la ultima frase de mi traducción. Dicho de otra manera, por lo visto hay algunos que dicen que  la oración "_Te recomiendo a Sr. X" _no se puede interpretar como "I recommend you (OD) to Sr. X (OI)" en ningún caso, sea lo que sea el contexto.


----------



## jilar

cyberkatru said:


> *JUAN: Oye María, Te recomiendo a Carlos. *(Carlos es el OD)
> 
> Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.
> 
> *CARLOS (entrando): Qué has dicho?
> 
> JUAN: He dicho que te recomiendo a María. ( *_Maria es el OI y no el OD_*)*
> 
> Sí el contexto y la lógica pudiera llevarnos a entender en la última frase que tú (Carlos) eres el recomendado estaría yo muy contento.


Pues date por contento porque según el contexto es lo único que tiene sentido. Ya lo expliqué ahí atrás: Juan antes de hablar con Carlos estaba hablando con María y exactamente le decía "Te recomiendo a Carlos" donde Carlos es el O.D. (I recommend Carlos to you)

Cierto que hay muchas otras posibilidades y quizá el nativo las empleara, antes que decir "He dicho que te recomiendo a María", por ejemplo:
-Le (a María) decía que te (a ti, Carlos) contratara /eres un buen partido / ...

O cualquier otra explicación que justifique esa recomendación.

O como te propuse antes:
-Te (a ti, Carlos) estaba recomendando a María.

Carlos es el recomendado, OD, y María es a quien se le ofrece la recomendación, OI.


----------



## cyberkatru

jilar said:


> En esa situación sólo tiene un único sentido, por lógica.
> ¿Te parecería razonable que en inglés Juan dijese ahí?
> _*) I said I recommend you *María* to María *you*_
> No es razonable porque para que sucediera eso debería estar hablando con Carlos. Y Carlos no estaba allí en ese momento, por eso no oyó lo que Juan decía.


Ya te he contestado arriba concentrándome en otro  aspecto pero ahora que lo pienso bien no entiendo por qué me dices que no es razonable el sentido (*). De hecho vamos a cambiar el dialogo así sustituyendo una frase pro la otra:




> *JUAN: Hey María, I recommend *Carlos* you to *you* Carlos (often, whenever I can)*





> Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.
> 
> *CARLOS (entrando): What did you say just now? I couldn't hear what you said.
> 
> JUAN: I said I recommend *you * María to *María* you (*habitually for many jobs etc*). <----???*


How the heck would you even translate this??? This looks much harder and really makes the point much better.
How do we even translate the first sentence since now right from the start "you" is the direct object and it is _you_ that is presented??
But anyway this new version of the dialogue makes perfect sense in english even given the situation. But if we translate the last sentence as "te recomiendo a María" Carlos would not know which of the two dialogues was taking place.
We would not have eliminated the ambiguity since logic does not tell Carlos which sentence Juan said (at least in the spanish version). They both make sense and are both possible.

Ahora vemos que cuando Carlos escucha "Te recomiendo a María" sí que él puede pensar que María es la presentada y de hecho como vemos arriba puede que el tiene razón.


----------



## cyberkatru

More naturally:
*María, you know very well that I recommend *Carlos* you to *you* Carlos whenever I can.*

J_ust translating this now looks a bit trickier and the whole dialogue would be ambiguous with the other version (in Spanish, not in english which is just fine either way)_


----------



## cyberkatru

Puedo imaginar un dialogo en que vemos a través de las reacciones de los participante que puede que haya ambigüedad  que no se puede resolver sin que alguien pida clarificación.

Version 1:
*JUAN: María ya sabes que siempre te recomiendo  a Carlos cuando puedo (*diciendote  que es buen trabajador*).*
Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan ni por Maria.
*CARLOS (entrando): Qué has dicho? 
JUAN: He dicho que siempre te recomiendo a María.
CARLOS: ¿Que ella es buen trabajadora?
JUAN: No,  que eres  buen trabajador. Te recomiendo a ti (ante ella).*

Es ambiguo ya que también tenemos lo siguiente

Version 2
*JUAN: María ya sabes que siempre te recomiendo (a tí) a Carlos cuando puedo (*_diciendole  que eres buen trabajadora_*).*
Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.
*CARLOS (entrando): Qué has dicho? 
JUAN: He dicho que siempre te recomiendo a María. <---same!
CARLOS: ¿Que ella es buen trabajadora?
JUAN: Sí eso es*

Cuando Juan escucha "*He dicho que siempre te recomiendo a María"  no sabe cuál de estas situaciones esta pasando. Versión 1 o versión 2.*


----------



## jilar

cyberkatru said:


> no entiendo por qué me dices que no es razonable el sentido (*). De hecho vamos a cambiar el dialogo


No es razobable en esa situación 1, con esa conversación en concreto. Si cambias la conversación ya es otra situación 2.

Entiendo los cambios en el diálogo, de hecho has tenido que añadir más detalles (often, whenever I can) en la primera frase para que tenga sentido en presente ( I recommend). Sin ese añadido, tanto en inglés como en español sólo se entendería en pasado y en futuro. Es decir, que informas a María de lo que has hecho en el pasado (te he recomendado a Carlos) o bien de lo que harás en el futuro (te recomendaré a Carlos)

Ante esto:



cyberkatru said:


> Cuando Juan escucha "*He dicho que siempre te recomiendo a María" no sabe cuál de estas situaciones esta pasando. Versión 1 o versión 2.*


Carlos, en su segunda intervención (para despejar si es ella la buena trabajadora o es él mismo, Carlos, el buen trabajador) debería tener en cuenta las conversaciones que tuviera con Juan.
Una de dos:
 + O alguna vez Juan le dijo a Carlos: 
-Contrata a María, trabaja muy bien.
En este caso Carlos debería entender que se trata de la versión 2. Ella, María, es la recomendada.

+ O nunca Juan le recomendó a Carlos que contratase a María.
Entonces Carlos debería entender que se trata de la versión 1. Él, Carlos, es el recomendado.


Cierto que Carlos podría dudar del sentido, quizá porque la conversación es rápida y en ese momento no le da tiempo de hacer memoria (sobre si Juan le recomendó o no, anteriormente, a María), y entonces pregunte para aclarar el sentido.

Pero si tiene buena memoria no tendría necesidad.


----------



## jilar

How the heck would you even translate this???
Pues mira, por ejemplo:


> *JUAN: Hey María, I recommend *Carlos* you to *you* Carlos (often, whenever I can)*


Oye, María, ya sabes que siempre que puedo te recomiendo a Carlos.


> Pero Carlos ya había entrado en la habitación sin ser visto por Juan.
> 
> *CARLOS (entrando): What did you say just now? I couldn't hear what you said.*


¿Qué acabas de decir? No lo oí (bien).


> *
> JUAN: I said I recommend *you *María to *María*you (*habitually for many jobs etc*). <----???*


Le decía (a María) que siempre que puedo te la recomiendo.

Y como esto es lo que realmente pasa en esta versión, es decir, María es OD y Carlos es OI, y Carlos tiene que ser consciente de eso, de que Juan alguna vez le dijo a él, a Carlos: María trabaja muy bien, te la recomiendo.
Carlos podría añadir:
-Así es, siempre que me ve me recuerda lo buena trabajadora que eres.

Y María sonreiría.


----------



## cyberkatru

jilar said:


> *JUAN: Hey María, I recommend *Carlos* you to *you* Carlos (often, whenever I can)*
> Oye, María, ya sabes que siempre que puedo te recomiendo a Carlos.


¿Y esto quiere decir que el recomendado eres tu como en ingles?
Visto la discusión Te presento a mi marido (¿ambiguo?) creía que, dicho así a secos, solo podemos pensar que Carlos es el recomendado lo cual no es una traducción correcta.

Pero si la traducimos como has hecho tú arriba, entonces como traducirías la siguiente?
*JUAN:  María, as you know, I recommend Carlos  to you (often, whenever I can) (es muy trabajador)*
¿No será igual que antes?

Y por supuesto Google me dice que las dos frases se traduce igual.

No soy nativo pero si yo estuviera hablando en español diría "ya sabes que siempre que puedo te recomiendo a Carlos" en el caso de que quería decir "I always recommend Carlos to you"
Por otro lado yo diría "ya sabes que siempre que puedo te recomiendo a ti a Carlos diciéndole que eres muy trabajadora"
para asegurarme que no va a ser malentendidos. He añadido "a ti" y "eres muy trabajadora" para hacer claro que tú eres el recomendado (ante Carlos)

Otros me dicen que tengo que decir "te recomiendo a ti a ante Carlos" o "te recomiendo con Carlos". Me suenan raros pero qué sé yo.


----------



## S.V.

jilar said:


> Carlos tiene que ser consciente de eso, de que Juan alguna vez le dijo a él, a Carlos: María trabaja muy bien, te la recomiendo.


----------



## jilar

cyberkatru said:


> ¿Y esto quiere decir que el recomendado eres tu como en ingles?
> Para el lector es una frase ambigua, porque el lector ni es Carlos, ni María, ni Juan, y ante esa frase, sin más, le falta toda la información que sí tienen quienes así conversan. Para María no debería serlo, dada la situación.
> Visto la discusión Te presento a mi marido (¿ambiguo?) creía que, dicho así a secos, solo podemos pensar que Carlos es el recomendado lo cual no es una traducción correcta.
> 
> Pero si la traducimos como has hecho tú arriba, entonces como traducirías la siguiente?
> *JUAN:  María, as you know, I recommend Carlos  to you (often, whenever I can) (es muy trabajador)*
> ¿No será igual que antes?
> Puede serlo, perfectamente. Estaríamos igual que antes, para el lector, con solo esa frase, hay ambigüedad. No así para los implicados.
> Y por supuesto Google me dice que las dos frases se traduce igual.
> 
> No soy nativo pero si yo estuviera hablando en español diría "ya sabes que siempre que puedo te recomiendo a Carlos" en el caso de que quería decir "I always recommend Carlos to you"
> Por otro lado yo diría "ya sabes que siempre que puedo te recomiendo a ti a Carlos diciéndole que eres muy trabajadora"
> para asegurarme que no va a ser malentendidos. He añadido "a ti" y "eres muy trabajadora" para hacer claro que tú eres el recomendado (ante Carlos)
> Pues te diré que lo haces muy bien. Son buenas buenas alternativas, que incluso yo o cualquier nativo, podemos emplear.
> 
> Otros me dicen que tengo que decir "te recomiendo a ti a ante Carlos" Esto yo nunca lo oí. Si lo oyera pensaría que no es nativo quien habla. A lo mejor es en ciertas regiones o con usos locales. La " a" previa a "ante" me choca mucho, me sonaría mejor "a ti (OD) ante Carlos(OI)", incluso yo lo podría decir para despejar la posible ambigüedad usando la otra forma.
> 
> o "te recomiendo con Carlos".
> Esto, por lo que han anotado ahí atrás, es un uso en México. Se habrán acostumbrado a hablar así para resolver la ambigüedad que hay en usar " a" como antecedente de ambos personajes.
> Me suenan raros pero qué sé yo.
> A mí también, el primero por esa "a" que te indiqué, y el segundo porque yo hablo el español de España, no de México.


Decirte que en mi opinión dominas el español, claro que tienes algún fallito, pero te desenvuelves muy bien con él. Así que yo diría que lo hables con la naturalidad que pareces tener. ¿Que luego haya expresiones que en unos lugares las dicen diferentes a otros? Bueno, es lo hay.  En la variedad está el gusto.

Te voy a poner otro ejemplo donde a priori en inglés hay ambigüedad, no así en español porque para cada caso tiene diferentes palabras.

Si estás hablando con tus padres y dices:
I love you.

Ese "you" debe entenderse como "vosotros", no como " tú", ¿cierto? Aunque posiblemente añadieras "both".

Y mira en español que fácil y sin ambigüedad:
Os quiero.

Si quisiera decírselo sólo a uno de ellos, aunque estén presentes ambos, diría:
Te quiero, (mamá/papá)

Y si tú miraras directamente a tu madre, tu padre está con vosotros, pero te diriges expresamente a tu madre y dices:
I love you (igual que antes, pero aquí you es sólo tu madre, a quien te diriges)

Posiblemente tu padre contestaría:
Hey, what about me?


----------



## jilar

Una buena pista es el uso de "lo/la" para el OD y "le" para el indirecto. Pero, claro, esto sería de forma ideal y si todos siguiésemos las recomendaciones de los académicos. Pero hay leísmo y demás.

Observa:
-La (refiere a María, OD) recomendé a Carlos (OI).

Y si las dos personas son del mismo sexo:
-Lo (refiere a algún hombre, OD,  el contexto debería aclararlo, podría ser Juan y que esto lo diga María o incluso otro hombre) recomendé a Carlos (OI).

Si la frase fuera:
-Lo recomendé, a Carlos, ...
Lo= Carlos

Aunque sería raro este uso ya que en esa situación que hay un recomendado ante otro sería más normal decir:
-Se lo recomendé a X.

Lo OD, X OI (el "se" igualmente refiere a X). Quieto decir que podría bastar con un simple: Se lo recomendé.

Ejemplo en una situación dada.
El jefe, Juan, tras leer el CV de Alberto habla con María, su secretaria:
J- María, dígame, ¿qué le parece este chico (refiriéndose a Alberto) como compañero de Juan?
M- ¡Ah, sí! Se (refiere a Juan) lo (refiere a Alberto) recomendé la semana pasada.

Y por otro lado:
-Le recomendé a Carlos ...

Donde le=Carlos. Por tanto, OI.
Yo recomiendo (algo/a alguien- OD) a Carlos (OI)

Por ejemplo y lo más común, diría:
Le recomendé (a Carlos) que contratase a María.


Espero no liarte más.


----------



## cyberkatru

jilar said:


> Una buena pista es el uso de "lo/la" para el OD y "le" para el indirecto. Pero, claro, esto sería de forma ideal y si todos siguiésemos las recomendaciones de los académicos. Pero hay leísmo y demás.
> 
> Observa:
> -La (refiere a María, OD) recomendé a Carlos (OI).
> 
> Y si las dos personas son del mismo sexo:
> -Lo (refiere a algún hombre, OD,  el contexto debería aclararlo, podría ser Juan y que esto lo diga María o incluso otro hombre) recomendé a Carlos (OI).
> 
> Si la frase fuera:
> -Lo recomendé, a Carlos, ...
> Lo= Carlos
> 
> Aunque sería raro este uso ya que en esa situación que hay un recomendado ante otro sería más normal decir:
> -Se lo recomendé a X.
> 
> Lo OD, X OI (el "se" igualmente refiere a X). Quieto decir que podría bastar con un simple: Se lo recomendé.
> 
> Ejemplo en una situación dada.
> El jefe, Juan, tras leer el CV de Alberto habla con María, su secretaria:
> J- María, dígame, ¿qué le parece este chico (refiriéndose a Alberto) como compañero de Juan?
> M- ¡Ah, sí! Se (refiere a Juan) lo (refiere a Alberto) recomendé la semana pasada.
> 
> Y por otro lado:
> -Le recomendé a Carlos ...
> 
> Donde le=Carlos. Por tanto, OI.
> Yo recomiendo (algo/a alguien- OD) a Carlos (OI)
> 
> Por ejemplo y lo más común, diría:
> Le recomendé (a Carlos) que contratase a María.
> 
> 
> Espero no liarte más.


Gracias por haber tomado tiempo para hablar sobre todo esto. Gracias a todos. Me ha sido muy útil.


----------

